# First "Bulldozer" Motherboard ASRock 890GM Pro3 R2.0



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/33629/ 
I like it


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 13, 2011)

I find 2 problems with that board:
1. It says it supports "Phenom II" - which immediately excludes any BD CPU (confirmed by the CPU support list);
2. 890GM chipset is already outdated, so any new-gen CPU will (if it can theoretically fit) will be slowed or held-back by this aging chipset.

Not sure about the truthfulness of said claims, nor does it mention BD on Asrock's wesite :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 13, 2011)

Why would anyone buy an 890 at this point in the game?!


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm just hoping that some of the current 8 series chipsets get bios updates to use Bulldozer. I don't see any limiting factors in the chipset itself. The IMC is on the CPU, so it's not like it's going to limit RAM or anything. Bulldozer will be built on a smaller process, so power delivery shouldn't be an issue either. The ony real difference I can tell so far is that the CPU socket is black instead of white. I don't think I'll upgrade my mobo because of that.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 13, 2011)

ASRock was the company that made nForce 3 work on AM2, so I wouldn't be too doubtful of them. Also, the socket is missing one of the "pinless" areas, which means that Bulldozer probably has 2 more pins than AM3.


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2011)

Bah, it looks like it has one extra pin.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm just hoping that some of the current 8 series chipsets get bios updates to use Bulldozer. I don't see any limiting factors in the chipset itself. The IMC is on the CPU, so it's not like it's going to limit RAM or anything. Bulldozer will be built on a smaller process, so power delivery shouldn't be an issue either. The ony real difference I can tell so far is that the CPU socket is black instead of white. I don't think I'll upgrade my mobo because of that.



I think theres a pin difference no?


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.hardwareboard.eu/content...os-und-Retail-Verpackungen-gesichtet?langid=3
At least package looks good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2011)

What about that board found at CES by TweakTown?

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/18386...ing_around_at_vegas_look_out_video/index.html


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 13, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> 1. It says it supports "Phenom II" - which immediately excludes any BD CPU (confirmed by the CPU support list);



Ha Ha SUCK IT MailMan


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you look at all the pics? 

Let's see:
1. There is no such thing as an 8 core Phenom II
2. AM3+ is silkscreened on the board, but partially hidden by a capacitor.
3. The box says AM3+ near the bottom.

How about looking at the evidence instead of ignorantly disproving the concept of an 890-based AM3+ board.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 13, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Did you look at all the pics?
> 
> Let's see:
> 1. There is no such thing as an 8 core Phenom II
> ...



Agreed, which is why I stated I have my reservations about said claims.
Furthermore, I verified it on Asrock's page, rather than just the link provided.
Additionally, if you had just released what is potentially the first BD-compatible mobo on the planet, wouldn't you be making some world-wide press release touting said feat?

I think it's shady to say the least..


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Agreed, which is why I stated I have my reservations about said claims.
> Furthermore, I verified it on Asrock's page, rather than just the link provided.
> Additionally, if you had just released what is potentially the first BD-compatible mobo on the planet, wouldn't you be making some world-wide press release touting said feat?
> 
> I think it's shady to say the least..



Well, true. Sorry if I negatively targeted you with my previous post.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 13, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, true. Sorry if I negatively targeted you with my previous post.



NP mate


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 13, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Ha Ha SUCK IT MailMan



Suck what? I was right......

AM3+ Board will accept a AM3 CPU (Phenom II)

AM3 Board will NOT accept a AM3+ CPU (Bulldozer)


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Suck what? I was right......
> 
> AM3+ Board will accept a AM3 CPU (Phenom II)
> 
> AM3 Board will NOT accept a AM3+ CPU (Bulldozer)



Correct, however.. nowhere in Asrock's CPU support list does it mention BD, nor does it say anything BD-related in the documentation I could see..
It may be true, but I see no clear evidence of such a fact :/


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 13, 2011)

Not really.. it's on their website, just like any other board of theirs..

EDIT: OK.. nevermind XD


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Not really.. it's on their website, just like any other board of theirs..
> 
> EDIT: OK.. nevermind XD



I should stop posting on here tonight. I seem to be having brain difficulties. 

And yes, I ninja'd my post off the thread after making a fool of myself.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 14, 2011)

For all the nay sayers out there.....

Gigabyte is doing it to. Looks like a revision of their 800 series boards with AM3+ sockets so no bios update is going to work. You need a different socket though all AM3 cpus will work on AM3+ boards.

890FXA-UD5 with AM3+ socket

Looks like Bulldozer will probably show up before the 900 series chipset does. Probably why some board makers are just making the minor revisions needed to make Bulldozer work on preexisting boards until 900 series chipsets get here.


----------

